# My Horses



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Finally... I got out my credit card, and adopted some BEAUTIFUL baby girls!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

awwww, have you named them yet?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Yes, Nibbles is the slightly smaller one with five lumps on her head, while Seabreeze is the one thats slightly larger and with three lumps on her head.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

sexy, just dont send them to the sea-glue factory


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm with drummer.
Keep those GORGEOUS mustangs!
Lol.
I can't imagine what it would be like to have seahorses in a tank at my own house.
Totally awesome.
I HIGHLY admire any/all good saltwater keepers...
You happen to be #1 lol.

-C


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

nice Fishfirst! id love to get some seahorses some day. beautiful little creatures.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

you need a dragon, that would be kick a... butt.


----------



## toadstoool (Apr 29, 2006)

Beutiful seahorses,what do they eat?


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Say it with me "AHHHHHHH there so cute".


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I love them!!!! Lucky you!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

they eat almost 2 cubes of mysis a day... right now they are only eating one cube, but one hasn't fully started to become completely interested in food... But she eats more and more each day so far.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

thankyou blackarcherfish for the compliment by the way, but we all know I still have a lot to learn! I'll post a picture of the new trick my horsies learned over the weekend... keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

They are amazing creatures, but fall into my category of "too cruel to keep as pets" like big tropical and marine fish. I hope you take good care of them and they have as much room as possible.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

excuse me? to cruel to keep as pets? am I missing something here? lets take into the account that people are breeding these things in aquaria now... and I bought a tank bred pair of girls... They are delicate fish, but to an experianced hobbiest, I found it wasn't too hard to get them eating, and happily exploring their surroundings. As for "space," seahorses don't need too much space (unlike tiger barbs in a tiny 7 gallon tank), they are slow moving, and have no troubles moving about in my 65 gallon. I think you are living in the dark ages when all seahorses were wild caught and people knew very little about them. They have adapted well and are eating the required diet of mysis shrimp, brine shrimp napaulii, and pods that occure in the tank itself. Not too sure why you consider keeping them cruel... they get first class treatment in my home.

Anyway... enough of my rant. I'd like to show everyone their new trick!
















Excuse my tanks brown diatom algae outbreak... I have had to do several water changes to compensate for the new bioload and being from the sandy soils of central wisconsin, we have a lot of silica in our tap water. Once the mini cycle in the tank is over I will be switching over to RO water again.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

awww! they're so adorable FF! 

and darkfalz....im ver confident that Fishfist knows what he's doing. he's a very experienced saltwater keeper and wouldnt do anything stupid to kill these beautiful seahorses....i also really dont think you're one to talk looking at your stock list...


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Scuba Kid said:


> awww! they're so adorable FF!
> 
> and darkfalz....im ver confident that Fishfist knows what he's doing. he's a very experienced saltwater keeper and wouldnt do anything stupid to kill these beautiful seahorses....i also really dont think you're one to talk looking at your stock list...


I should explain myself, it's like people who keep bears as pets, that's how I feel when I see a really big fish in a tank. I know that captive bred sea horses do much better, but it's still just a bit "wrong" seeming to me.

I bought another tank, I just haven't updated my sig yet.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

darkfalz, please explain how its "wrong" to you?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

darkfalz like scuba says fishfirst is very experenced in saltwater and a 65gallon with two small sea horses in, is better than a 19l tank with 1 male betta in?

anyway fishfirst lovely seahorses how often do you feed them?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

OK, lets not turn this into an argument lol.

Most people don't like the idea of keeping seahorses in they're tanks because well, most people just keep bettas and won't go near the "other" stuff. BTW, scuba, be a little nicer! Not everyone has access, money, experience, etc. to get fish like seahorse or stingrays or whatever! Maybe all they like are community fish or they are just starting, who knows, but don't point fingers like that heheh. All they said was it just didn't seem right to them... Not trying to be mean so hope I don't come off that way.

AH well, fishfirst you are my hero! I have yet to get my horses. Once I get my 55 set-up, all my fish moved, and the current 30 is converted to saltwater, i'll be getting one or two of the cute little black erectus's on aquabid that i've had my eyes on for quite some time.

How are they going for you? Lol i'm glad to hear that you finally were able to get ahold of a couple of them. heheh I still have 6 packets of mysis that I bought for the seahorses I thought I was getting a month later...well...half a year later still none!


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I already explained it. While any animal in a cage or tank is a somewhat cruel, for some I feel it's worse than others. The bigger and more "exotic" the animal the worse it feels for me to see it in a tank or cage. 55 gallons for 2 horses sounds nice though. You must have a big house and a hell of a water bill.

The fish shop I go to has two sea horses in a much smaller tank, maybe 20 gallons. They're enchanting but it's just sad to see things like that in a tank rather than swimming the ocean. I got a ****atiel for Christmas and I feel guilty that he doesn't get to soar on the breeze like nature designed him to. At least a fish in a tank gets to swim. Although he's pretty happy, loves to ride on my shoulder and get his neck and head patted.

My favourite fish is the silver shark, but in order to keep them I'd have to get a huge tank and I'm not ready for that yet. So I'll keep myself amused with little fish and little tanks for now.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say, you're an animal rights activist?


----------

